# Right Angle Mill Attachment



## NCjeeper (Nov 28, 2015)

I see alot of them for sale on E-bay and was thinking about getting one to add to my tooling collection. For those that have one do you use it enough to justify owning one? Looks like the average price range is 300-400.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't own one but have used one a couple of times where I used to work. It kind of depends on what you do. We only used it when a part was to big to do under the quill. mostly drilling and light milling.


----------



## Alittlerusty (Nov 29, 2015)

I've used mine  a half dozen times in the last year but I use it because it's there in my Arsenal. I wouldn't pay that much just to own one unless it solved a repeating problem you are having.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok thanks for the replies. I wont waste the money on one right now.


----------



## rallycat (Nov 29, 2015)

If I remember correctly you have an Excello mill. The spindle is bigger than a Bridgeport, so you'll have to find an Excello attachment. Though it might be possible to modify a Bridgeport right angle to fit. My dad had a right angle attachment for his Excello, used it maybe a dozen times over 25 years.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 30, 2015)

You are correct I do have an Excello and the quill is larger so I would have to bore out the attachment if it was Bridgeport specific. I just figured finding one to fit my mill is a slim chance.


----------

